# Project Trident drops FreeBSD



## justinnoor (Oct 18, 2019)

Hello community,

Here’s an interesting article about project-trident.org switching from FreeBSD to Void Linux. 






						2020 OS Migration :: Project Trident
					

Taking Project Trident into the Void




					project-trident.org


----------



## Geezer (Oct 18, 2019)

What is the Trident project? Nuclear missiles or something, isn't it. 

Good thing they switched. Would want to blow up a good OS.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Oct 18, 2019)

Old news


----------

